# qemu-kvm



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2012)

ive been screwing around with enterprise level virtualization and i have to say the package that comes with centos/redhat 6 is quite good. qemu-kvm is very very fast when virtualizing linux systems. all of this is done on the command line and i could not be happier.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2012)

um....is that like dosbox


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2012)

lol, no.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 16, 2012)

Ya its better n easy. Few commands n virtual machine (OS) install  .


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2012)

i'm missing some kind of free gui based management thing for qemu-kvm that lets me do common VM tasks


----------



## v12dock (Mar 16, 2012)

I though qemu was a processor emulator not hypervisor

OpenVZ and Xen are the two linux hypervisor's that I know of


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i'm missing some kind of free gui based management thing for qemu-kvm that lets me do common VM tasks



virt-manager is the gui that can be used to do exactly this. 



v12dock said:


> I though qemu was a processor emulator not hypervisor
> 
> OpenVZ and Xen are the two linux hypervisor's that I know of



from the open source project:QEMU is a generic and open source machine emulator and virtualizer.

When used as a machine emulator, QEMU can run OSes and programs made for one machine (e.g. an ARM board) on a different machine (e.g. your own PC). By using dynamic translation, it achieves very good performance.

When used as a virtualizer, QEMU achieves near native performances by executing the guest code directly on the host CPU. QEMU supports virtualization when executing under the Xen hypervisor or using the KVM kernel module in Linux. When using KVM, QEMU can virtualize x86, server and embedded PowerPC, and S390 guests.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 18, 2012)

How does it compare to OpenVZ or Xen

I had a VPS with OpenVZ and the node was WAY over sold. Ran like complete shit, ended up switching Xen still waiting for it come online so I can test it out


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> virt-manager is the gui that can be used to do exactly this.



does that work under windows ? remotely ? i don't have X installed on the server


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> does that work under windows ? remotely ? i don't have X installed on the server



It will not run under Windows as KVM is a kernel-level virtualization built for the Linux kernel.

It allows remote management (through KVM) using VNC (password optional, but I do recommend one.)

You don't need X installed on the server. You can install X Server on a windows machine, open an X tunnel using SSH, and open virt-manager and it will be displayed on your Windows box. I work with KVM in a business environment and it is a very nice platform (we have something like 8 QEMU/KVM virtual machines in production running on a dual-quad core xeon server with hyperthreading and 24gb of memory). Virt-manager makes it very easy to manage QEMU/KVM but the CLI tools gives you much more control.




Easy Rhino said:


> When used as a machine emulator, QEMU can run OSes and programs made for one machine (e.g. an ARM board) on a different machine (e.g. your own PC). By using dynamic translation, it achieves very good performance.



I thought it could only run under the architecture it was compiled for.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> does that work under windows ? remotely ? i don't have X installed on the server



on the linux end, you only need to setup whatever basic x-server packages exist for your distribution and tunnel in. for centos it is xorg-x11-xauth. if you are remotely logging in from windows you can use Xming as a remote display server and whenever you launch a program that requires a display it will handle it for you. if yuo remote from another linux box you can use a vnc client.


----------

